# Seiko Spring Drive



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Have just returned from lakeside shopping centre this evening,where i spotted a range of spring drive seikos ,blimey theyre expensive







,they look fantastic but what makes them so expensive?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

their quality, accuracy and the fact only very few of seikos watchmakers in japan are trained to build them so their pretty much hand built. Alse seiko will be wanting to claim back some of their development costs id have thought. I have one, its stunning


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

JonW said:


> their quality, accuracy and the fact only very few of seikos watchmakers in japan are trained to build them so their pretty much hand built. Alse seiko will be wanting to claim back some of their development costs id have thought. I have one, its stunning


Jon, could we see some pictures of your spring drive watch?

seiko-follower


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=13643 and also some new pics in some of the Friday threads.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ahh, i might have guessed you had one Jon







,very nice it looks too.They are stunning looking watches in the flesh,im suprised they dont get more recognition,the few i saw were tucked away in the corner of the jewellers window,with pride of place given over to Baume and Mercier,Oris etc.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, I bought it in Japan when I was there on holiday earlier this year. In fact there used to only be one dealer of Spring Drives in Australia and when I wore mine into my local shop they got all excited and called the boss over (whom i know pretty well now) and they all loved it. I was in there the other week and they are now a Spring Drive dealer... they dont sell any other seikos but do sell a mix of new (Oris, B&R, etc), about half the shop is vintage and soem pens.

I have to say I really like mine, especially as its a Japan only Prospex model and not avaialable outside of Japan. The dealer I bought it off in Tokyo said they only get one and when they sell it they get sent another one so supply was pretty short for these. I looked all over Tokyo and even in Seiko's own department store they didnt have this model... Mine also has a very lowe serial number so it seems like it may well be one of the few of these that have been sold.

Most Spring Drives seem to be in the Grand Seiko line - We all know that GS is an equivalent of Rolex, hence another reason why they cost Rolex prices I guess.....


----------

